# Video: So what *is* the Kontakt 6 GUI designer?



## Dave Hilowitz (Sep 4, 2020)

In this video, I check out the Kontakt 6 GUI Designer – a tool that comes bundled with Kontakt 6. The GUI Designer allows instrument creators to predefine their UI control layouts in advance so that they don't need to set them up manually within their instrument scripts. 



If you enjoy these sorts of videos, it would be great if you could hit "Subscribe" in Youtube. Subscriber numbers tell Youtube that my channel is worth sharing with other people interested in Kontakt stuff.


----------



## dfhagai (Sep 4, 2020)

Thank you so much for demystifying this subject!!!


----------



## zvenx (Sep 4, 2020)

I echo what Hagai says....

rsp


----------

